
Apple finally enters the world’s biggest mobile market: China - peter123
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/27/apple-finally-enters-the-worlds-biggest-mobile-market-china-to-get-the-iphone-in-october/
======
poutine
Everyone always gets stars in their eyes about China, don't believe the hype.
Few foreign companies actually do well. Ask Blizzard for instance how it's
going for them with WoW. If you're not Chinese you will be manipulated and
milked for what you're worth.

China Unicom is also a distant second place in subscriber numbers to China
Mobile (130M vs 497M). Add to that that the high price (1.5 months of a
typical salary for a Beijing resident) and that this is available only on a
term contract (~60% of subscribers in China are pay as you go and most could
not change to a contract even if they wanted) and you probably have a
potential market about the size of Canada for Apple.

And WIFI disabled? WTF? Everywhere in China has free WIFI and many phones have
it. Who's going to want it with that restriction?

~~~
fnid
And they already have a bazillion really awesome mobile phones too. The iPhone
is nice, but it is actually behind many phones in Asia...

~~~
padmanabhan01
I am just curious to see the ones that are better than the iPhone. Care to
post any links to them?

